# I've been a bad, bad girl...



## grannieannie (Apr 15, 2012)

It seems I've been a bad, bad girl...got an infraction and was offered the rules again that I had to read and agree to.....hope then I wasn't the only one to get the infraction for doing the same thing about the same subject.....I'm guessing some posters will be pleased I got the infraction, some aren't I know because I've had messages from others via email to say I'm missed...thank you to those who are still my friends. At the moment I'm extremely ill...have been for a week, seems I have a viral muscle infection and my arms get semi paralysed and my body very weak and I've been in bed for several days no able to do anything. So not sure if I will be coming back to APS anyway..... I accept the infraction, but I do not apologise to anyone for standing up for my beliefs...I should have done it before I did. People who had the opposite (and more popular) view to myself, said what they liked yet I was sanctioned for saying what I did....to me that is unfair...rules or no rules. If anyone wants to contact me, privately just ask Niall or Dean, they know me personally and will pass a message on.

Mods...will you allow this message to be posted....I wonder !!


----------



## Khagan (Apr 15, 2012)

Do you need a spanking?  Tsk tsk lol.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Grannieannie.... hope you get better soon.... must be scarey to have that infection. Hopefully you will decide to come back


----------



## shell477 (Apr 15, 2012)

.


----------



## grannieannie (Apr 15, 2012)

thank you for responding so quickly....yes, it has been a very scary week with this unexpected and very violently painful illness. I see the doc again Tuesday, to find out more. I've never had anything like this before, but no doubt it will eventually pass. Sometimes too weak to even pick up a spoon and my husband has had to feed me....I cough and get terrible pain all over my body and it takes hours to go away. Since Friday night when I went to the hospital and then Saturday because the pain hadn't eased I saw my GP, I've been put on about 25 pills a day, just to ease the pain...which has mainly worked, but has left me feeling very weak and feeling ill....not a nice experience. As for APS....at the moment it's the least of my worries, it's an internet site...with people I enjoy talking to from time to time....you lot especially...so thank you.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 15, 2012)

I dont think your Bad, and I am very sorry your ill. It would be a very boring old world if we all agreed on everything, we can always agree to disagree  I have missed you xxx


----------



## shell477 (Apr 15, 2012)

"Looks like a last ditch effort for some attention.
Good riddance and see you later."


I would like to take this moment to post a definition of 'Keyboard Warrior' from Urban Dictionary. 




id="entries" style="width: 475px"
|- 
| style="vertical-align: top; font-family: Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 18px; font-weight: bold" | Keyboard Warrior
| id="tools_2000514" style="vertical-align: top; text-align: right; white-space: nowrap; line-height: 20px" | 
|- 
| style="vertical-align: top" | 
| colspan="2" id="entry_2000514" style="vertical-align: top; padding-right: 15px; line-height: 1.8; padding-bottom: 10px" | 1. A Person who, being unable to express his anger through physical violence
(owning to their physical weakness, lack of bravery and/or conviction in real life),
instead manifests said emotions through the text-based medium of the internet, usually in the form of aggressive writing that the Keyboard Warrior would not (for reasons previously mentioned) be able to give form to in real life.
|-


I've underlined my favourite part. Cheers


----------



## Wookie (Apr 15, 2012)

How much wood would a wood-chuck chuck if a wood-chuck could chuck wood?



shell477 said:


> "Looks like a last ditch effort for some attention.
> Good riddance and see you later."
> 
> 
> ...



But my dad can beat up your dad


----------



## shell477 (Apr 15, 2012)

Wookie said:


> How much wood would a wood-chuck chuck if a wood-chuck could chuck wood?



If a wood-chuck could chuck wood, a wood-chuck would chuck as much as he could chuck?



Wookie said:


> But my dad can beat up your dad



But my daddy has guns


----------



## Australis (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 15, 2012)

as Pauline Hanson would say.....please explain?


----------



## Wookie (Apr 15, 2012)

shell477 said:


> If a wood-chuck could chuck wood, a wood-chuck would chuck as much as he could chuck?
> 
> 
> 
> But my daddy has guns



It is my nan you have to be worried about.

Old woman shoots MP40 Machine gun - YouTube

:lol:


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok guys lets keep it nice please .... SITE RULES ..... Grannieannie i hope you get to feeling better


----------



## Beard (Apr 15, 2012)

It appears I've missed an interesting thread.


----------



## Megzz (Apr 15, 2012)

Beard said:


> It appears I've missed an interesting thread.


Wasn't worth seeing.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 15, 2012)

I was unlucky/lucky not to have taken part in the thread I believe was in question.... however, from my understanding it was in chit-chat and not reptile related? Correct me if I am wrong (as usual) :lol: So... Who cares? Many folk on here disagree with me and I obviously disagree with them (coz they're WRONG! hehehehe) but come on guys... last time I heard (for now at least) it is quite ok, here in Oz, to have your own opinion?

My opinion is... welcome back Grannieannie 

Dont you just love it when someone who joined only a month ago and has made so few posts... feels so comfortable and confident they are so accepted here... that they can (try to) push around someone who has been here 5ish years and contributed 2000+ posts? It shows what a welcoming atmosphere there is here at APS (lucky for me.. hehehehe) 

So, lets get back to talking about our beloved creatures that bind us all together..... agree to disagree with someone with opposing opinions and show each other a teeny-weeny bit of respect :facepalm:

Again... welcome back Grannieannie (too bad there isnt a 'hugs' smiley.... I would be sending you a few)


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 15, 2012)

Respect? I think it was a certain amount of disrespect which caused Annie's infraction. Anyway. Whatever.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 15, 2012)

Again i ask please keep your nasty comments to yourself if you cant be nice in your posts.
Don't Bother typing in this thread!


----------



## Megzz (Apr 15, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> I Dont you just love it when someone who joined only a month ago and has made so few posts... feels so comfortable and confident they are so accepted here... that they can (try to) push around someone who has been here 5ish years and contributed 2000+ posts? It shows what a welcoming atmosphere there is here at APS (lucky for me.. hehehehe)


Post count, forum 'acceptance' and the amount of time someone has been a member has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Australis (Apr 15, 2012)

Megzz said:


> Post count, forum 'acceptance' and the amount of time someone has been a member has nothing to do with it.



:/


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 15, 2012)

oohhh ok. I was thinking you had left APS for facebook lol. I hope u r feeling beta soon Granieannie.....i have no idea what happened but dont stress i have been a bad girl too! i have an infaction thingy majig also. everynow and then its good 2 take a walk on the wild side


----------



## Australis (Apr 15, 2012)

Ive never had an infraction.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 15, 2012)

Australis said:


> Ive never had an infraction.


bhahahahaha ..... someone never fibs either lol .....


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome back Annie,
Everyone has an opinion on at least one thing others won't like (it'd be stupid to pretend otherwise), and unless you're forcing it down peoples throats and effecting others lives, who cares? 
Everyone is a do-gooder these days when it's no help at all.

Hope you regain your health soon, sounds like a scary infection.

You're a lovely lady on the whole.


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 15, 2012)

Grannie, I am sorry to hear of your illness, and I hope you are getting well quickly. 
Don't feel too bad, you're not the only one to receive an infraction, I believe they were being handed out like party favours after the thread in question So don't leave, it would certainly be less interesting around here without you!

Personally, I disagree wholeheartedly with your opinion on the subject, HOWEVER, that's just it, it's YOUR opinion and you are entitled to it, just as I am entitled to mine. The thread is over and done with now, so how about we leave it at that and no hard feelings? 

I do hope you're feeling better, and to all the people who want Grannie gone because of her opinion on one subject, I say that the world would be boring if everyone agreed on everything.

So.... Welcome back Grannie!!


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 15, 2012)

*just curious? instead of simply reminding people about no nasty attacks why arent they removed and the posters given an 'infraction'?, this would be the correct solution as the poster has had this happen to her already then why arent those still carrying on the attacks treated the same?

sorry but im calling it as it is shown in here, three comments were already removed on the first page but on the second page more have appeared and not acted on?

wb grannie and i really do hope your medical condition improves for you ASAP 
*


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 15, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> *just curious? instead of simply reminding people about no nasty attacks why arent they removed and the posters given an 'infraction'?, this would be the correct solution as the poster has had this happen to her already then why arent those still carrying on the attacks treated the same?
> 
> sorry but im calling it as it is shown in here, three comments were already removed on the first page but on the second page more have appeared and not acted on?
> 
> ...


 Things have been dealt with .... I have Given infractions ... I have deleted posts if i thought they warnted it ... I'm sorry if you don't agree I'm doing my job right .... But as we full well know ... not everyone agrees 100% of the time .... and yes i do remind people of site rules when i feel the need as at times people just cant help but run their mouth at others


----------



## shell477 (Apr 15, 2012)

Beard.

You do not.


----------



## Beard (Apr 15, 2012)

Believe it or not, i can confirm that frogs does indeed distribute warnings and infractions. She has shown me the error of my ways on several occasions


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 15, 2012)

The posts removed on the first page were just simply unacceptable. The moderators are just doing thier job... there is a fine line between unacceptable and just ok.... The ones on page one were definately over the line  

I wouldn't like to be a mod & commend them on the job they do...... they are pretty well spot on, most of the time (dont tell fay I said that... she kicked my butt... I reckon that was WRONG hehehehe). Really, imagine what unmoderated sites would be like? 

How about we do something interesting... like talk about snakes and geckos and stuff :facepalm:


----------



## Australis (Apr 15, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Really, imagine what unmoderated sites would be like?



They can be pretty liberating.


----------



## Beard (Apr 15, 2012)

Australis said:


> They can be pretty liberating.



Though they can get you into trouble at work


----------



## Megzz (Apr 15, 2012)

Beard said:


> Though they can get you into trouble at work


And at Mum's house...


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 15, 2012)

*oh im not having a go at the way you do things just personally felt that unless those who have continued the attacks have been given infractions then 'justice' as such has not been served and i guess your not able to confirm such infractions have taken place and understand that

i just noticed at least one person who attacked on page2 also had a comment removed on page1 which would have been another attack therefore continuing it should have resulted in some more 'serious' action

lets just say im a little 'trigger happy' at what sometimes appears letting one group get away with something another group doesnt and i know things are done in the background that mere members never hear about nor can we be told about either **

im usually one of those who if something i have said is deleted i generally take the 'hint' and move on not keep trying then complaining when im slapped on the wrist, however if i firmly believe my deleted comments were not a breach of the site rules i scream just as loudly about the unjustness of it *:lol:
*
oh and i also scream loudly if something ive said is removed and i get a slap on the wrists but the attacks on me are allowed to continue * *(something ive noticed that is currently happening on a site ive been 'wrongly' removed from despite claims this is against the rules and the mods/admin are the worst ones doing it)

ive also noticed some sly little 'digs' at me lately that for now im allowing to go thru to the keeper *8)


----------



## phantomreptiles (Apr 16, 2012)

Dont you just love it when someone who joined only a month ago and has made so few posts... feels so comfortable and confident they are so accepted here... that they can (try to) push around someone who has been here 5ish years and contributed 2000+ posts? It shows what a welcoming atmosphere there is here at APS (lucky for me.. hehehehe) 
few)[/QUOTE]

Compared to your not even eight months.....I notice you have opinion on pretty much everything, wether it be correct or not.
Quantity does not equal quality

I have no personal problem with GA, but find her backwards in her opinions. She sent me a personal message about drug use because of my signature. My signature is very tongue in cheek and 99% of people realize this.

I did not comment in said thread, but did follow it. GA's comments are akin to saying "black people are 2nd class", and "women belong in the kitchen"!
Yes both comments above, which I find abhorrent were common place until people evolved. I believe GA is stuck in a time that was long left behind (thank goodness) and still has those blinkered views. 
Age has nothing to do with it, rather a lack of understanding/acceptance of the evolving/changing human race.

Wearing a Teflon coat, so ready......


----------



## K3nny (Apr 16, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Really, imagine what unmoderated sites would be like?





Australis said:


> They can be pretty liberating.



4chan, /b/


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 16, 2012)

"hugs"


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 16, 2012)

phantomreptiles said:


> ....I notice you have opinion on pretty much everything, wether it be correct or not.
> Quantity does not equal quality
> 
> I have no personal problem with GA, but find her backwards in her opinions. She sent me a personal message about drug use because of my signature. My signature is very tongue in cheek and 99% of people realize this.
> ...



But phantomreptiles, everyone has the "correct" opinion according to themselves. For example: "I believe the world is flat" Does not make it factual, however it does make it true to my perceptions, until proven otherwise. Even then, what proves it to you may not prove it to me.

I can understand where you're coming from re GrannieAnnie's "backwards" opinions, however, that doesn't change the fact that they are right TO HER. And to be honest, I commend her for having the guts to stand up for her beliefs on an open forum, even though they clearly differed from the mainstream view. To put our opinions out there, especially unpopular opinions, leaves us open for criticism, and that can be hard.

As for the comments you have compared GA's opinion to, again, I agree to a certain extent, however, it's all a matter of perspective. Personally, I find those opinions just as abhorrent as "everyone should have at least 3 children, if not more", or "I don't know what you're so upset about, it was just a dog, we'll go to the pet shop and get another one"
All of those, in MY opinion, are wrong, backwards, and extremely ill-informed, but they may not be to you or to someone else. 


...And probably some other crap about stuff, but my brain just shut down...


----------



## Snowman (Apr 16, 2012)

I can't believe people arent being infracted and suspended for their posts. If a post has to be removed then the mods should do their jobs and ban these people. Even if they are your mates.


----------



## cwebb (Apr 16, 2012)

Meeeooooowwww.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 16, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Really, imagine what unmoderated sites would be like?



Im part of a WA reptile forum that isn't moderated. It works just fine as like in the real world people just sort out their differences. For the most part everyone just talks reptiles and get along just fine. I guess that's where most of the arguments and nastiness stem from on APS, non reptile related topics.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 16, 2012)

Beam me up scottie :facepalm:


----------



## phantomreptiles (Apr 16, 2012)

@ disintegratus, hmmm valid points. I do agree that the other two comments you added are indeed abhorrent (It's a nice word isn't it)
We all do have our own opinions and as you said "they are right to us". But why post them on a forum where they can cause much grief to many people?
I can sit at home and mutter all I like about people believing in JC, as that's MY opinion, but would I go onto a thread and post something that is rude and call people names?
No of course not, it's about respecting others and their beliefs/opinions. (above statement is broad enough that I can mean either side, so no flaming on this, thanks)
We all sometimes say/do things we regret. In this case I believe GA has her own firm beliefs/opinions which is fine, but has not thought through her posts properly. Certainly have an opinion, but not at the expense of others. There is no need to hurt people by using words that are just plain derogatory. 
At the end of the day it's about respect for your fellow human beings. 
We all have opinions and each of us think we are right, even old "Ted Bundy" had the opinion he was right. But surely if the majority of the human race is against you, perhaps you need to reconsider your opinion....


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes, Abhorrent is a fantastic word, but nowhere near as good as "defenestration". Now THAT is an awesome word

And why are you sitting at home muttering about people believing in John Coltrane? What did the man ever do to you??? You're a **** ******* **** **** ** ****** ****** 

I agree with you, and think respecting others beliefs/opinions is very important, but it can be very easy not to, especially because the other person is wrong.
I *may* have missed most of the parts of the thread where people were being called names, I woke up in the morning and it was gone I was a little upset, it was just getting interesting! 

While I am a great believer in "harden the **** up and stop being so sensitive", I think it is important to word things appropriately. "believing that bears are made of cheese is ridiculous and silly" is much less inflammatory than "You're a stupid idiot because you think that bears are made of cheese", while still getting the same point across. However, I think due to the sensitive nature of the thread, people were bound to have their feelings hurt, because it is an issue that is very close to home for a significant number of people.

Lastly, Ted Bundy was right, wasn't he?
And most of the human race is evidently against my belief that we shouldn't be breeding because they keep doing it (PROLIFICALLY!), but that doesn't mean I'm going to change my mind, or that they're right!!


----------



## phantomreptiles (Apr 16, 2012)

Disintegratus you are my new BFF
Love the word, it's going to be my word of the day.
Ted Bundy was of course correct.
As to breeding could not agree more strongly with you..... It's a shame that those that do - shouldn't, and those don't - should. Give us another 100yrs and we should be back to grunting, scratching ourselves in public and oh..........


----------



## grannieannie (Apr 16, 2012)

Australis said:


> Ive never had an infraction.




I think this was my first one...and they say you've gotta try everything at least once...lol....and if I have had one before, it was a longggg time ago



vampstorso said:


> Welcome back Annie,
> Everyone has an opinion on at least one thing others won't like (it'd be stupid to pretend otherwise), and unless you're forcing it down peoples throats and effecting others lives, who cares?
> Everyone is a do-gooder these days when it's no help at all.
> 
> ...



ROFLAO....I'ml a lovely lady...on the whole.... :lol: gee that sounds funny.....thank you.



disintegratus said:


> Grannie, I am sorry to hear of your illness, and I hope you are getting well quickly.
> Don't feel too bad, you're not the only one to receive an infraction, I believe they were being handed out like party favours after the thread in question So don't leave, it would certainly be less interesting around here without you!
> 
> Personally, I disagree wholeheartedly with your opinion on the subject, HOWEVER, that's just it, it's YOUR opinion and you are entitled to it, just as I am entitled to mine. The thread is over and done with now, so how about we leave it at that and no hard feelings?
> ...



Damn it....disintegratus...if you really mean that, you've made me feel all sooky...thank you...and yes, let's put it behind us...xx


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 16, 2012)

Yay!! This has been a productive thread... I've got a new BFF, made Grannie sooky, shared the joys of defenestration, and revealed to the world I'm an evil child-hating serial-killer sympathizer. APS rocks.


----------



## grannieannie (Apr 16, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> Grannie, I am sorry to hear of your illness, and I hope you are getting well quickly.
> Don't feel too bad, you're not the only one to receive an infraction, I believe they were being handed out like party favours after the thread in question So don't leave, it would certainly be less interesting around here without you!
> 
> Personally, I disagree wholeheartedly with your opinion on the subject, HOWEVER, that's just it, it's YOUR opinion and you are entitled to it, just as I am entitled to mine. The thread is over and done with now, so how about we leave it at that and no hard feelings?
> ...



Damn it....disintegratus...if you really mean that, you've made me feel all sooky...thank you...and yes, let's put it behind us...xx


----------



## Australis (Apr 16, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> I think this was my first one...and they say you've gotta try everything at least once...lol....and if I have had one before, it was a longggg time ago



Gotta try things twice, in case the first time was a fluke.


----------



## grannieannie (Apr 16, 2012)

phantomreptiles said:


> Dont you just love it when someone who joined only a month ago and has made so few posts... feels so comfortable and confident they are so accepted here... that they can (try to) push around someone who has been here 5ish years and contributed 2000+ posts? It shows what a welcoming atmosphere there is here at APS (lucky for me.. hehehehe)
> few)



Compared to your not even eight months.....I notice you have opinion on pretty much everything, wether it be correct or not.
Quantity does not equal quality

I have no personal problem with GA, but find her backwards in her opinions. She sent me a personal message about drug use because of my signature. My signature is very tongue in cheek and 99% of people realize this.

I did not comment in said thread, but did follow it. GA's comments are akin to saying "black people are 2nd class", and "women belong in the kitchen"!
Yes both comments above, which I find abhorrent were common place until people evolved. I believe GA is stuck in a time that was long left behind (thank goodness) and still has those blinkered views. 
Age has nothing to do with it, rather a lack of understanding/acceptance of the evolving/changing human race.

Wearing a Teflon coat, so ready......[/QUOTE]

EXCUSE ME..... madam ... I have NEVER said black people are second class, nor have I ever said women belong in the kitchen....so don't suggest anything I say is akin to that......I was a working mother when my children were young and I had an aboriginal cousin.....so put that in your pipe and smoke it !!

To those of you who have welcomed me back....I must say I'm surprised, but thank you. I really don't know what this infraction means in practice...when I seem to be able to do the same things as before. As for my mysterious illness....never had it before, wouldn't even wish it on anyone here who hates me... :lol: so I can't be all bad now can I. Hubby is starting to feel unwell now, so I really hope he's not getting it too, he's much older than me and may not cope as well as I have and I certainly haven't coped very well. The 25 pills I have to take each day for ... IT ...don't stay down very long, so I don't know if it's working or not, just wish I didn't have to wait to see the doc till Tues. No doubt it will go in time.... So still don't know how often I'll be on here in the near future.

Believe it or not, in the years I've been coming here, this is the first time I can remember having been part of such a big stir......ahhh well, as you all say...time to move on. Cheers and good wishes to everyone....even those of you who don't like me.... it's only a computer page afterall.....


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 16, 2012)

Tsk Tsk Grannie, smoking's bad for you, stop peer-pressuring people to smoke

As for the infraction, I think they're a bit like speeding fines. If you get one, you can keep driving, but eventually if you get enough, you won't be allowed anymore.


----------



## phantomreptiles (Apr 16, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Compared to your not even eight months.....I notice you have opinion on pretty much everything, wether it be correct or not.
> Quantity does not equal quality
> 
> I have no personal problem with GA, but find her backwards in her opinions. She sent me a personal message about drug use because of my signature. My signature is very tongue in cheek and 99% of people realize this.
> ...



EXCUSE ME..... madam ... I have NEVER said black people are second class, nor have I ever said women belong in the kitchen....so don't suggest anything I say is akin to that......I was a working mother when my children were young and I had an aboriginal cousin.....so put that in your pipe and smoke it !!

Umm I NEVER said you did, my opinion was that your comments were at the same level of the above comments. Very blinkered and old fashioned. I was using those as examples at how those comments were so very hurtful. Which is what you did with your comments, hence the word "akin", you may find the comments abhorrent (still loving the word) but that's how your comments appeared to others......
If my examples enrage, disgust, hurt, annoy or upset you, take it and times it by ten to get an idea on how you hurt so many on here. 
Its one thing to have an opinion, but to be so blatantly intolerant of anyone unlike yourself is disgraceful from someone of your maturity.

Ps - "waves" hello to new BFF, shorting yr name to DG


----------



## grannieannie (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh dear me.....if your feelings are so strong towards me...I'm surprised you're going to such long lengths to even type words to me...and sorry to disappoint you, but nothing you have said, upsets, enrages, disgusts, hurts or annoys me....and I'm sure you mean my new name of DG means...Dearest Grannie. :lol: How sweet of you to think of that. xxxxxx oooooo


----------



## Khagan (Apr 16, 2012)

Guys (or girls rather..) just chill. I reckon just drop it and walk away, the back and forth is going no where and achieving nothing. You have different views just leave it at that and move on and be happy ;D. *sings "Why can't we be friends, why can't we be friends.."*


----------



## phantomreptiles (Apr 16, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Oh dear me.....if your feelings are so strong towards me...I'm surprised you're going to such long lengths to even type words to me...and sorry to disappoint you, but nothing you have said, upsets, enrages, disgusts, hurts or annoys me....and I'm sure you mean my new name of DG means...Dearest Grannie. :lol: How sweet of you to think of that. xxxxxx oooooo



That ps bit was to disintegratus.

And wow, I had up until this point thought you were a nice person with perhaps old fashioned views.
This saddens me that there are people out there who if given the right tools, would act like the kkk.
I had thought some of the comments removed from both threads were uncalled for, but they are not.
I sincerely hope I never meet someone so close minded, and so uncaring to human feelings again.
Have lost so much faith in human beings:-( one thread I will not return too.

All I can say without being banned is wow and karma....

A very sad PR


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 16, 2012)

Khagan said:


> Guys (or girls rather..) just chill. I reckon just drop it and walk away, the back and forth is going no where and achieving nothing. You have different views just leave it at that and move on and be happy ;D. *sings "Why can't we be friends, why can't we be friends.."*




Speak for yourself!! Please note the below self-quotation:



disintegratus said:


> Yay!! This has been a productive thread... I've got a new BFF, made Grannie sooky, shared the joys of defenestration, and revealed to the world I'm an evil child-hating serial-killer sympathizer. APS rocks.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Apr 16, 2012)

wow great 1st thread back...... the point was......


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 16, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon grannieannie.

On the point of admins,i myself admin elsewhere related to gaming (i wont go into where how why) so i know that their job is hard and decisions need to be made. They have their job to do.

Also,its Monday,so my license and tax return better come today!!!


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh ya back..... And I didn't know ya hate married gay people!


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 16, 2012)

:|


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 16, 2012)

What is this, I don't even.
I really don't.


----------



## sunny_girl (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome back Annie. I must say I'm glad you got an infraction it was well warranted but I'm glad you back, APS has been quite boring since you left :lol: Some quick advice, I think you should read posts quoting your own a little more carefully before jumping on your defense wagon jmo.

Get well soon...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 16, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> It seems I've been a bad, bad girl...got an infraction and was offered the rules again that I had to read and agree to.....hope then I wasn't the only one to get the infraction for doing the same thing about the same subject.....I'm guessing some posters will be pleased I got the infraction, some aren't I know because I've had messages from others via email to say I'm missed...thank you to those who are still my friends. At the moment I'm extremely ill...have been for a week, seems I have a viral muscle infection and my arms get semi paralysed and my body very weak and I've been in bed for several days no able to do anything. So not sure if I will be coming back to APS anyway..... I accept the infraction, but I do not apologise to anyone for standing up for my beliefs...I should have done it before I did. People who had the opposite (and more popular) view to myself, said what they liked yet I was sanctioned for saying what I did....to me that is unfair...rules or no rules. If anyone wants to contact me, privately just ask Niall or Dean, they know me personally and will pass a message on.
> 
> Mods...will you allow this message to be posted....I wonder !!




Hi annie!! I missed you. Hope you get better quickly, and please stay on APS. whilst I dont agree with your views they are yours and i feel you are entitled to them. 

Stay safe grannie.


----------



## Goth-Girl (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks Like I missed a Thread..Sorry you are not well Grannyannie..I think your Great!!! Hope you come back!!!


----------



## Wookie (Apr 16, 2012)

I have never had an infarction.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 16, 2012)

It's very common for those who espouse the "live & let live" philosphy to be selective about whose lives they interfere with. GA trawls this forum for reasons known to her alone, but it's pretty obvious that it's as much a "feel good" exercise for her. If we all espoused the sort of passivity she suggests, and didn't bother resisting the negative influences imposed by those with the energy to do so, we'd all be living in a dictatorship... simply because people are "entitled to their opinions," even bad people with bad opinions (except gays of course).

Under the cover of the "granny..." nickname (deliberately illusory in itself), she can create the gentle and cuddly image she wants to project before you even read what she has to say.

Frankly, I don't even know why I'm contributing to this thread because nothing she or her supporters have said are of any interest to me ... except that I detect a degree of phoniness behind the facade!

Jamie


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 16, 2012)

Wookie said:


> I have never had an infarction.



I've never had an infarction either. It sounds bloody awful though, look it up!

Also, I've so far avoided an infraction too. Still early days yet, I'll keep trying!


----------



## saximus (Apr 16, 2012)

Lol Jamie you rock


----------



## grannieannie (Apr 16, 2012)

Ahhhh lovely people...thank you for the welcome and the good wishes for my health....but I'm not at all sure I'm actually.... BACK ...however, you never know when I'll pop in again, or for how long....or if ever again......

If as someone has said....life here without me would be boring....then you might just have to make your own fun without me....I really didn't expect such a noise over this simply because I happen to be in the minority on this subject on this forum. My views are not unique in the world by any means....Anyway, time to go and have blood tests....just to see if it's really .... blue :lol:. Cheers my dears.....never fear... grannie is here !!! :lol: if you're lucky !!


----------



## Wookie (Apr 16, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> I've never had an infarction either. It sounds bloody awful though, look it up!
> 
> Also, I've so far avoided an infraction too. Still early days yet, I'll keep trying!



Hard to tell if you missed the the pun or got it :cry:


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 16, 2012)

Wookie said:


> Hard to tell if you missed the the pun or got it :cry:



I got it... I had one in 2005 ... minimal damage though!

Jamie


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 16, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> It's very common for those who espouse the "live & let live" philosphy to be selective about whose lives they interfere with. GA trawls this forum for reasons known to her alone, but it's pretty obvious that it's as much a "feel good" exercise for her. If we all espoused the sort of passivity she suggests, and didn't bother resisting the negative influences imposed by those with the energy to do so, we'd all be living in a dictatorship... simply because people are "entitled to their opinions," even bad people with bad opinions (except gays of course).
> 
> Under the cover of the "granny..." nickname (deliberately illusory in itself), she can create the gentle and cuddly image she wants to project before you even read what she has to say.
> 
> ...


This seems a very cynical view, although I will confess wholeheartedly to "trawling" this forum as a "feel good" exercise...... Because this forum does make me feel good(most of the time)I will say in my defense I try very hard to give back as much "feel good" as I get. I personally dont think GA is a phony, just has a very antiquated opinion about a topic that many of her generation still share(albeit wrongly in others opinions) I am curious as to why you commented here also, if as you say it does not interest you?(no sarcasm meant at all, I am honestly curious) I really hope you are not as cynical in real life as you appeared in the a fore mentioned post, I am sad for you(truly, not fakely)


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 16, 2012)

Wookie said:


> Hard to tell if you missed the the pun or got it :cry:



Got it just thought I;d elaborate a little for those not medically minded.


----------



## sunny_girl (Apr 16, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> If as someone has said....life here without me would be boring....then you might just have to make your own fun without me.... !!



Haha... No, it's still fun! Just without controversy! :lol:


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Apr 16, 2012)

Please don't be sad for me CM, I've been around a long time and am definitely not a bitter old man. I do however, believe that a certain amount of cynicism is necessary for good mental health (luckily my wife is a psychologist ), and I like to think that I can see self-righteousness for what it is. The cutsie grannie thing is just that - it preempts all assessments of what grannieannie says before you even read it.

I don't often stray into chitchat, but I have noticed some of the threads she has started here, and wondered what sort of person comes onto a reptile forum and starts threads about peoples' deeply personal opinions, first of all espousing her own. It's just my opinion, but if you do that, then get crapped on from a great height because a large number of people don't like what you've said, then you've got the reward you deserve for poking a stick into an ant nest. It's a bit like the Mormons coming to your front door on a Saturday morning - they're not friends, they're uninvited, and their message is of no interest to me... so I don't engage them in discussion of any sort.

GA is certainly entitiled to her opinion about anything, regardless of how out-of-date it may be, but do any of us really care what she thinks?

The illusion of "friendship" on the internet, with people whom you've never met, is just that. She can create whatever facade she likes here, for whatever reasons, but it's all a fabrication of imagination, just as your opinions of me may be...

Jamie


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 16, 2012)

Infractions are like STD's, once you get them, they don't go away  I've got a few tarnishing my good name :lol: :lol:


----------



## sunny_girl (Apr 16, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> GA is certainly entitiled to her opinion about anything, regardless of how out-of-date it may be, but do any of us really care what she thinks?
> 
> Quite true. I hold no personal grudge against her even though imo her opinion is wrong, to me she is a personality on the Internet, a nobody on the other side of the country. I'm not saying that's what she is to people that actually know her though so please don't take that as a personal attack.
> 
> Also just because someone 'had an aboriginal cousin' doesn't make them automatically excempt from being racist... Smoke that!


----------



## Colin (Apr 16, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> It seems I've been a bad, bad girl...got an infraction and was offered the rules again that I had to read and agree to.....hope then I wasn't the only one to get the infraction for doing the same thing about the same subject.....I'm guessing some posters will be pleased I got the infraction, some aren't I know because I've had messages from others via email to say I'm missed...thank you to those who are still my friends. At the moment I'm extremely ill...have been for a week, seems I have a viral muscle infection and my arms get semi paralysed and my body very weak and I've been in bed for several days no able to do anything. So not sure if I will be coming back to APS anyway..... I accept the infraction, but I do not apologise to anyone for standing up for my beliefs...I should have done it before I did. People who had the opposite (and more popular) view to myself, said what they liked yet I was sanctioned for saying what I did....to me that is unfair...rules or no rules. If anyone wants to contact me, privately just ask Niall or Dean, they know me personally and will pass a message on.
> 
> Mods...will you allow this message to be posted....I wonder !!



grannieannie your entitled to your beliefs and opinions but the language and terms used in the post I infracted you on was in my opinion obscene and disgraceful especially for a elderly christian woman to post on a reptile forum. Lets be absolutely clear on that point. It was clearly against the site rules and thats what you were infracted for, not for having an opinion so please understand this. Also which members were infracted or not infracted is not viewable to anyone other than mods and admin on this site so you dont even know who was infracted or warned or not. 

I would appreciate from you and other members to keep controversial topics such as gay marriages, religion, politics etc off the forum please. Although we have chit chat open to other topics this is primarilly a Reptile Forum and topics such as the ones I just listed have always ended badly on here and always upset many people. We normaly nip these topics in the bud as soon as they start but recently have let some run to see the outcome. 

As usual its all ended badly and while I respect the rights of members to have strong opinions on these subjects on both sides of the coin, I'm requesting in my capacity as a site moderator that these subjects (or similar) and opinions on these subjects please stay off the forum from now on. thank you


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 16, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Please don't be sad for me CM, I've been around a long time and am definitely not a bitter old man. I do however, believe that a certain amount of cynicism is necessary for good mental health (luckily my wife is a psychologist ), and I like to think that I can see self-righteousness for what it is. The cutsie grannie thing is just that - it preempts all assessments of what grannieannie says before you even read it.
> 
> I don't often stray into chitchat, but I have noticed some of the threads she has started here, and wondered what sort of person comes onto a reptile forum and starts threads about peoples' deeply personal opinions, first of all espousing her own. It's just my opinion, but if you do that, then get crapped on from a great height because a large number of people don't like what you've said, then you've got the reward you deserve for poking a stick into an ant nest. It's a bit like the Mormons coming to your front door on a Saturday morning - they're not friends, they're uninvited, and their message is of no interest to me... so I don't engage them in discussion of any sort.
> 
> ...


I suppose I may be a tad naive and generally try to take people as I find them, on the net as well as real life. Stupid, perhaps...(hmmm well it was on those evil dating sites lol) I guess sometimes people go on different forums(eg reptile)and post threads about personal opinions on different issues because they may be genuinely interested in other people's views? I didnt really question that aspect of it at all because I figured thats why we have a chit chat section?(again no sarcasm here  I rarely ever put on my sarcasm hat) I do agree with you about poking a stick in an ants nest lol(great metaphor) I do have a very overactive imagination lol and my imagination had you at your computer all hunched over and cross jabbing at the keys and being a "bah humbug" about a sweet little old GA lol :facepalm: I am an eternal optimist, and I believe strong friendships can be had over the internet I met my best friend 8 years ago over the internet and we have met up in person/holidayed frequently with each other. Heh heh heh now your going to have my imagination running rampant with all sort of scenarios of how you"might"be lol  
Merle aka crystal


----------



## Colin (Apr 16, 2012)

this thread has had its day.. and Im closing it.. please take note of what Ive asked above.. No more threads concerning religion, sexual orientation, politics and any related subjects or similar controversial topics. Im more than happy to infract people for even posting these sorts threads from this point onwards. 

Im sick of the fighting and arguments this site seems to generate.. theres nothing wrong with politely expressing opinions on subjects (not the ones Ive asked to refrain from however) but the nasty coments and rudeness is unecessary and Im requesting this to stop now.


----------



## FAY (Apr 16, 2012)

To not agree with gay marriage is one thing, but I am still reeling in shock at how nasty the comment was that was infracted.
I agree with Colin, controversial topics should stay off the forum.


----------



## Colin (Apr 17, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> thank you for responding so quickly....yes, it has been a very scary week with this unexpected and very violently painful illness. I see the doc again Tuesday, to find out more. I've never had anything like this before, but no doubt it will eventually pass. Sometimes too weak to even pick up a spoon and my husband has had to feed me....I cough and get terrible pain all over my body and it takes hours to go away. Since Friday night when I went to the hospital and then Saturday because the pain hadn't eased I saw my GP, I've been put on about 25 pills a day, just to ease the pain...which has mainly worked, but has left me feeling very weak and feeling ill....not a nice experience. As for APS....at the moment it's the least of my worries, it's an internet site...with people I enjoy talking to from time to time....you lot especially...so thank you.



Im sorry to hear of your illness but having another look through this thread something strikes me as a little confusing.. 

your many posts through this thread were awfully long for someone with excruciating pain in your arms and hands, so bad that your husband has to feed you and when your on 25 pills a day for the pain... 

although your arms and hands are so bad you cannot even feed yourself I'm glad to see it hasn't affected your ability to type posts on the forum.. miracles will never cease and thats amazing.. 
get well soon


----------

